# GENERAL CHIT CHAT



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi ladies and gents; here's a thread for you to natter away about anything and everything. Please bear in mind site guidelines (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0) and restrict pregnancy and parenting chat to the appropriate thread

Cycle support can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272997.0


----------

